# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  بهترین ها    "انتخاب رشته برای ارشد"

## saed2006

من میخوام برای ارشد درس بخوانم
بین رشته های:
مهندسی نرم افزار
هوش مصنوعی
it
مکاترونیک
mba
 با توجه به اینده کاری و احتمال قبولی کدام رو برای درس خواندن انتخاب کنم

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

احسنت برادر سعید  :لبخند گشاده!: 

هر کدوم که علاقه داری برو ولی از نظر من بدون دلیل علمی:
1- مهندسی نرم افزار
2- IT
3- MBA
4- اون یکی ها

----------


## Mamdos

احتمال قبولی به طور کلی (از بالا به پایین): هوش مصنوعی - نرم‌افزار - آی‌تی - MBA
این فهرست رو براساس شدت رقابت در رشته‌ها گفتم (مثلاً رقابت در MBA خیلی شدیده). مکاترونیک رو نمی‌دونم.
آینده‌ی کاری (از بهتر به بدتر): MBA - آی‌تی - نرم‌افزار - هوش مصنوعی/مکاترونیک (شد برعکس همون بالایی!)

ولی این طوری تصمیم‌گیری کردن خیلی غلطه. باید با توجه به شرایط خودتون بسنجید. به خصوص علاقه، توانایی‌ها، رشته‌ی کارشناسی و آشنایی با دروس کنکور.

----------


## HjSoft

> هوش مصنوعی/*مکاترونیک*


می بخشید ، شما بر اساس چه دلیل  و منطقی این رو گفتین ؟ فکر نمی کنید مکاترونیک با وجود اینکه تازه اومده جزو بهترین رشته هاست . چون فردی که در این رشته تحصیل کنه در سه زمینه تخصص پیدا می کنه .
البته من در حدی نیستم که اظهار نظر کنم و هنوز هم به دانشگاه نرسیدم اما یکسری تحقیق روی این رشته کردم ، همه می گن از آی تی و مهندسی نرم افزار خیلی بهتره !
نظر شما چیه ؟

----------


## Mamdos

> می بخشید ، شما بر اساس چه دلیل  و منطقی این رو گفتین ؟ فکر نمی کنید مکاترونیک با وجود اینکه تازه اومده جزو بهترین رشته هاست . چون فردی که در این رشته تحصیل کنه در سه زمینه تخصص پیدا می کنه .
> البته من در حدی نیستم که اظهار نظر کنم و هنوز هم به دانشگاه نرسیدم اما یکسری تحقیق روی این رشته کردم ، همه می گن از آی تی و مهندسی نرم افزار خیلی بهتره !
> نظر شما چیه ؟


من هم راستش اطلاع دقیق ندارم، بیشتر از روی حدس گفتم. به هر حال درست است که مکاترونیک بین رشته‌ای است، ولی این به آن معنی نیست که در هر سه زمینه متخصص می‌شوند چون به هر حال مجبورند کمی از عمق بزنند تا به هر سه زمینه برسند. ضمناً این در مورد مقایسه‌ی آینده‌ی کاری بود و من این را در مقایسه با نرم‌افزار و IT و MBA گفتم که می‌دانم تقاضای زیادی در بازار برای آن‌ها هست (کارشناسی ارشد) اما این به این معنی نیست که تقاضا برای هوش مصنوعی/مکاترونیک کم است و مثلاً طرف بیکار می‌ماند. به نظر می‌رسد مکاترونیک کاربردهایش خاص‌تر از سه رشته‌ی مذکور باشند. ضمن این که این ترتیب برحسب میزان تقاضای نیروی کار است نه مثلاً برحسب مهم بودن یا جالب بودن یا غیره؛ مثلاً اگر در آگهی‌های روزنامه‌ها بگردید برای این رشته‌ها بیشتر آگهی استخدام پیدا می‌کنید. اما این به این معنی نیست که پس مکاترونیک مهم نیست!
ضمناً اصراری هم روی این ترتیب ندارم! و اگر مدرکی برخلافش پیدا شود حرفم را پس می‌گیرم. اگر کسی اطلاع دقیق‌تری دارد خوشحال می‌شوم به ما بدهد.

----------


## SystemAnalyst

بر طبق فقط علاقه انتخاب کنید .موفقیت اینده شما منوط به این نیست که کدوم گرایش بازارش بهتره.منوط به اینه که اگر به گرایشت علاقه داشته باشی تو اون زمینه پیشرفت می کنی و کسی که تو هر زمینه پیشرفت کنه آیندش تضمینه.مثلا گرایش هوش با تجارت الکترونیک زمین تا اسمون متفاوت هست باید فقط بر حسب علاقه انتخاب کنید.زمینه کاری ارشد نسبت به لیسانس محدود تره و عموما کسی که ارشد می گیره از نظر تفکر طوری عوش می شه که سراغ هر کاری نمی ره.پس با دید الان هم نباید برای اینده خودتون نظر بدین .اصولا کسی که ارشد یا دکتری می گیره فقط حاضر به انجام کارهای حوزه های مدیریتی ، تحقیقاتی و یا دانشگاهی مثل تدریس و هیات علمی می شه.

----------


## SystemAnalyst

در مورد مکاترونیک بگم زمینه دانشگاهیش جالب نیست .دوستانم برای هیات علمی شدنش دچار مشکل شدن.اما زمینه صنعتیش خوبه.به نظر من مکاترونیک یک رشته جدید نیست یک رشته تازه تاسیس هست که زمینه های علمیش قدمتش زیاده.عصر مکانیک توسط عصر دیجیتال به پایان رسید و دیجیتال تونست سناریو هایی را در جهان ما شبیه سازی کنه که مکانیک در انجام آن ناتوان بود.مکاترونیک هم تقریبا" نصف درساش مکانیک هست و در بسیاری از دانشگاه ها در دانشکده مکانیک ارائه می شه.

----------


## Felony

> همه می گن از آی تی و مهندسی نرم افزار خیلی بهتره !


این حرف ها پایه و اساس علمی نداره ، هر رشته ضمینه کاری و ... خودش رو داره ، دلیل نمیشه چون تو فلان رشته کمی مهندسی نرم افزار درس میدن یا ... اون رشته بهتر از مهندسی نرم افزار بشه ( فکر نکنید با خوندن رشته X هم مهندس نرم افزار میشید و هم مهندس اون رشته ... )

----------


## yas8774

سلام من امسال کنکور شرکت کردم الانم مجاز شدم رتبه هوشم خیلی خوب شده می تونم روزانه قبول بشم ولی رتبه نرم افزارم خیلی بد شد فکر نکنم تو نرم افزار جایی قبول بشم من به نرم افزار و هوش هر دوشون علاقه دارم ولی چون هوش هیچی بازار کار نداره نمیدونم الان چکار کنم برم هوش یا نه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ دلم نمیخوادم یه سال دوباره بشینم درس بخونم
می ترسم برم هوش دو سال وقتمو بذارم درس بخونم اخرشم بیکار باشم با این بازار کاری که الان برا هوش است :گریه: 
اگه امکان داره از اساتید کسی منو راهنمایی کنه 
به نظرتون من اگه هوش برم امیدی هست موقعی که فارغ التحصیل شدم کاری پیدا کنم یا نه؟؟؟؟
ترو خدا زودتر راهنمایی ام کنید :گریه: 
ممنون

----------


## saed2006

راسته میگن هوش اینده دار هست ؟

----------


## Felony

> راسته میگن هوش اینده دار هست ؟


 :متفکر: به نظر خودتون چه طوره ؟
خوب اخوی معلومه که آینده داره !

----------


## saed2006

منم بین انتخاب هوش مصنوعی و مهندسی نرم افزار مرددم

----------


## Felony

> منم بین انتخاب هوش مصنوعی و مهندسی نرم افزار مرددم


اون دیگه بستگی به علاقت داره ، در کل هر دو خیلی زیاد جای پیشرفت دارن ، من خودم نرم افزار رو به هوش و پردازش تصویر و مهندسی معکوس ترجیح میدم چون علاقه زیادی دارم .

به علاقتون نگاه کنید ، از لحاظ کاری با هم تفاوتی ندارن ، گرچه کارشناس نرم افزار زیاد هست و کارشناس هوش کم ولی اگر واقعا تو کارت خبره باشی تفاوتی از بعد کاری نمیکنه .

----------


## yas8774

جواب سوال منو ندادین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نگفتین هوش از لحاظ اینده کاری چطوره؟؟؟؟؟؟
من نگران بازار کارشم

----------


## icegirl_f2r

به نظر من هر چی دلت خواست برو.
فعلا تمام رشته های ارشد خریدار داره منظورم بازار کار خوبه.

----------


## farzad1389

سلام دوستان بهتره محدوده رشته های مرتبط با کامپیوتر ابتدا باهم بررسی کنیم
مهندسی کامپیوتر 4 گرایش نرم،معماری ، هوش و الگوریتم
آی تی چهار گرایش تجارت ، شبکه ، خود مهندسی آی تی و امنیت 
مکاترونیک
علوم کامپیوتر
مدیریت تکنولوژی
مدیریت سیستمهای اطلاعات -->این رشته از نرم و آی تی دانشجوش گرفته می شه
خب از لحاظ بازار قطعا هیچ رشته ای به پای نرم افزار نمی رسه
اما از لحاظ مدیریت علوم هوش بهتره
از لحاظ آینده معماری داره پیشرفت می کنه
و از لحاظ آکادمیک الگوریتم و علوم کامپیوتر چیز دیگه ای هستش :گیج: 
مدیریت تکنولوژی اخیرا بازار رو ترکونده چون اکثر کارخونه ها دارن می گیرن حقوق عالی هم می دن تنها عیبش اینه که ظرفیتش خیلی محدوده :متفکر: 
مکاترونیک یک رشته ای هستش که تقریبا 6 ساله ایجاد شده ترکیب مکانیک الکترونیک و کامپیوتر رشته خوبیه به شرط اینکه بازار کارش فعلا نادیده گرفته شه البته در آینده احتمالا مثل مدیریت تکنولوژی خوب بشه ولی فعلا مثل گرایشهای کامپیوتر نیست :افسرده: 
علوم کامپیوتر بازار خوبی اصلا نداره توصیه هم میشه بچه های مهندسی نرن متاسفانه من امسال شرکت کردم و رتبه 190 آوردم شاید قبول شم اما مردد هستم برم یا نه چون می دونم بازار نداره :ناراحت: 
رشته های گرایش آی تی تقریبا همشون خوبن ولی تاپشون که دارن رو دست می برن شبکه و امنیت هستش من خودم چندتا رفیقم الان تو چندتا شرکت گردن کلفت دبی استخدام شدن با حقوقهای بالا و زندگی خوب :تشویق: 
در مورد مدیریت سیستمها هم باید بگم من بررسی کردم معمولا بازارش مثل معماری کامپیوتر و زیاد جا نیافتاده :متعجب: 
از همه دوستان خواهش می کنم واسم دعا کنن امسال یه جایی علوم کامپیوتر و یا یکی از گرایشهای کامپیوتر قبول شم                                        التماس دعاو ممنون
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بزرگترین عبادت اندیشه در و ظیفه و عمل به آن است (علی ابن الموسی الرضا(ع))

----------


## farzad1389

> به نظر من هر چی دلت خواست برو.
> فعلا تمام رشته های ارشد خریدار داره منظورم بازار کار خوبه.


 سلام 
دوست عزیز اینجوری هم که می گی نیست الان بحث تخصص خیلی مهمه همه شرکتها دنبال هم تخصصن و هم رشته متخصص بنابراین رشته مهمه
مثلا رشته علوم کامپیوتر رو کدوم شرکت خصوصی می خواد!!!!!!

----------


## saed2006

برای قبولی در  مدیریت تکنولوژی  چه درسای را باید خوند؟
ظرفیتش چقدر هست؟

----------


## farzad1389

> برای قبولی در مدیریت تکنولوژی چه درسای را باید خوند؟
> ظرفیتش چقدر هست؟


دوست عزیز راجع به مدیریت تکنولوژی و دروسش می تونی به دفترچه ارشد مراجعه کنی 
ظرفیتش هم تو دفتچه شماره 2 اومد
من واست لینک سال 88 رو میزارم اگه دوستان لینک ارشد 89 رو داشتن بزارن این دوستمون و سایر دوستان  استفاده کنن 
دفترچه شماره2:
http://www.hossein-khosravi.com/?p=101
دفترچه شماره 1:
http://www.hossein-khosravi.com/?p=100

----------


## farzad1389

> جواب سوال منو ندادین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> نگفتین هوش از لحاظ اینده کاری چطوره؟؟؟؟؟؟
> من نگران بازار کارشم 
> .


دوست عزیز رشته هوش مدیریت علوم و بکارگیری فن آوری منطقهاست بنابراین یک رشته علمی تجاری محسوب میشه تو کشور ما فعلا صنایع از این گرایش محدود استفاده می کنن من توصیه می کنم بجای هوش مدیریت سیستمها یا مدیریت تکنولوزی رو بری 
البته علاقه شخصی مهمه!!! :چشمک:

----------


## saed2006

رشته مکاترونیک رو ما نرم افزایا   دیگه نمیتونیم امتحان بدیم

----------


## farzad1389

از چه لحاظ می گی نمی تونی؟

----------


## saed2006

این رشته تا سال قبل میتونست مورد انتخاب نرم افزاریا قرار بگیره و درس های خودمون رو بخونیم برای قبولی در اون
اما شنیدم دیگه هر کی خواست این رشته رو بخونه بایدیا درس های مکانیکو بخونه یا برقو

----------


## farzad1389

شنیدی ؟؟؟ راستش تا جایی که من می دونم گرایشهای کامپیوتر می تونه شرکت کنه و دروسش منتها باید از 5 تا 3 تا رو پاسخ بده که خوب دروس مکانیک و برق هم داره 
اما اینی که می گی من تو دفترچه89 ندیدم

----------


## saed2006

قبلا 4 تا درس رشته کامپیوتر بود الان درسهای برق و مکانیکه

----------


## yas8774

> سلام دوستان بهتره محدوده رشته های مرتبط با کامپیوتر ابتدا باهم بررسی کنیم
> مهندسی کامپیوتر 4 گرایش نرم،معماری ، هوش و الگوریتم
> آی تی چهار گرایش تجارت ، شبکه ، خود مهندسی آی تی و امنیت 
> مکاترونیک
> علوم کامپیوتر
> مدیریت تکنولوژی
> مدیریت سیستمهای اطلاعات -->این رشته از نرم و آی تی دانشجوش گرفته می شه
> خب از لحاظ بازار قطعا هیچ رشته ای به پای نرم افزار نمی رسه
> اما از لحاظ مدیریت علوم هوش بهتره
> ...


میشه بگید با این وضعی که گفتید من امسال هوش برم یا بیخیال شم بشینم یه سال دیگه یخونم

----------


## yas8774

کسی میدونه دوره اموزش محور چجوریه و چه فرقی با روزانه معمولی داره؟؟؟؟
ایا توی مدرک کلمه امزش محور رو می نویسند یا نه؟؟؟؟
و ایا مدرکش معتبر هست یا نه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

تو آموزش محور دیگه پایان نامه ازت نمی خوان. ولی نمیدونم تو دفترچه قید میشه یا نه

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام دوستان! ممنون میشم به این چند سوال من پاسخ بدید!1- دانشگاه شبانه رو میشه زد ولی نرفت دیگه درسته!2- اولویت بین دانشگاههای مالک اشتر و شاهد و قم چطور هست؟ راجع به دانشگاه مالک اشتر چی میدونید؟ مدرکش چقدر معتبره؟ اگر بعد بخواهیم باهاش جایی تدریس کنیم مدرکش معتبر هست یا نه؟ راستی این که نوشته امنیت میگن منظورش امنیت شبکه ست نه امنیت درسته؟3- همچنین بین دانشگاههای ارومیه و تبریز و کرمان اولویت چطور هست؟4- رشته مدیریت سیستمهای اطلاعاتی چطور هست و به نظرتون چقدر ارزش رفتن داره؟ از نظر آینده کاری؟ و همجنین برای تدریس در دانشگاههای غیرانتفاعی و آزاد و .... که گیری به گرایش رشته ای که رفتیم نمیدن که درسته؟

----------


## farzad1389

> کسی میدونه دوره اموزش محور چجوریه و چه فرقی با روزانه معمولی داره؟؟؟؟
> ایا توی مدرک کلمه امزش محور رو می نویسند یا نه؟؟؟؟
> و ایا مدرکش معتبر هست یا نه؟؟؟؟؟


 سلام دوست عزیز در رابطه با دوره های آموزش محور تو تاپیک زیر من جواب دادم
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...=222895&page=2
 کلمه آموزش محور در مدرک تحصیلی قید نمی شه ولی وقتی ریز نمرت رو بگیری و بخوای ارائه بدی مشخص می شه چون بجای واحد پروژه واحد سمینار رو گرفتی ، 
و مدرکش معتبر هستش  :چشمک:

----------


## farzad1389

> سلام دوستان! ممنون میشم به این چند سوال من پاسخ بدید!1- دانشگاه شبانه رو میشه زد ولی نرفت دیگه درسته!2- اولویت بین دانشگاههای مالک اشتر و شاهد و قم چطور هست؟ راجع به دانشگاه مالک اشتر چی میدونید؟ مدرکش چقدر معتبره؟ اگر بعد بخواهیم باهاش جایی تدریس کنیم مدرکش معتبر هست یا نه؟ راستی این که نوشته امنیت میگن منظورش امنیت شبکه ست نه امنیت درسته؟3- همچنین بین دانشگاههای ارومیه و تبریز و کرمان اولویت چطور هست؟4- رشته مدیریت سیستمهای اطلاعاتی چطور هست و به نظرتون چقدر ارزش رفتن داره؟ از نظر آینده کاری؟ و همجنین برای تدریس در دانشگاههای غیرانتفاعی و آزاد و .... که گیری به گرایش رشته ای که رفتیم نمیدن که درسته؟


1- میشه شبانه رو زد و نرفت 
2-مالک اشتر بهتر از شاهد و قم هستش، دانشگاهی وابسته به نزاجا هستش و مدرکش معتبره ، دوست عزیز اگه می خوای تدریس کنی حتما و الزاما برو آموزش محور چون مخصوص همین کار هستش
3-گرایشهای آی تی از چهار زیر گرایش هستش و امنیت داده و اطلاعات یکی از اوناست بنابر این امنیت منظور امنیت داده اطلاعات شبکه و.. هستش 
4- تبریز در رشته های مرتبط با کامپیوتر دارای رنکینگ بهتری هستش
4-مدیریت اطلاعات در ایران رسته خوبیه و ازلحاظ بازار در حال افزایش تقاضا هستش اما اینکه شما واسه تدریس این رشته رو می خواین من فکر نکنم این رشته خوب باشه بجاش بهتره علوم کامپیوتر می رفتی
در مجموع دروست عزیز هیچ رسته ای بپای نرم افزار نمی رسه تو بهتره نرم افزار بری :تشویق:

----------


## farzad1389

> میشه بگید با این وضعی که گفتید من امسال هوش برم یا بیخیال شم بشینم یه سال دیگه یخونم


دوست عزیز علاقت آیا به این رشته هست یا نه؟ 
در رابطه با بازار کار باید بگم بهتره نرم بری  :تشویق:

----------


## shafagh_82

ممنون خیلی جوابات کامل بود!



> دوست عزیز اگه می خوای تدریس کنی حتما و الزاما برو آموزش محور چون مخصوص همین کار هستش


آخه شنیدم دوره آموزش محور رو بعدها به هیچ وجه نمی تونیم ادامه تحصیل بدیم و دکترا بگیریم! اتفاقا میگن اینا برای کسانی هست که میخوان فوق بگیرن و وارد صنعت بشن! من به خاطر محدودیت دکترا گرفتن بود که گفتم!



> در مجموع دروست عزیز هیچ رسته ای بپای نرم افزار نمی رسه تو بهتره نرم افزار بری


آخه من فکر میکنم قبول شدن در رشته نرم افزار بسیار بسیار سخت هست! من تمام دوستانم که کامپیوتر شرکت کرده بودند در نهایت مجبور شدن برن هوش یا معماری! و من از این دو گرایش به شدت بدم می آد! وگرنه اگر  من بخوام از بین تمام رشته های شناور و غیرشناوری که میتونم شرکت کنم یکی رو انتخاب کنم صد در صد نرم افزار هست و بعد از اون آی تی رو به هوش و معماری ترجیح میدم!

----------


## farzad1389

> ممنون خیلی جوابات کامل بود!
> 
> آخه شنیدم دوره آموزش محور رو بعدها به هیچ وجه نمی تونیم ادامه تحصیل بدیم و دکترا بگیریم! اتفاقا میگن اینا برای کسانی هست که میخوان فوق بگیرن و وارد صنعت بشن! من به خاطر محدودیت دکترا گرفتن بود که گفتم!!


در رابطه با مورد اولی باید بگم قطعا دست کسانی که بصورت پژوهشی درس می خونن از آموزش محور بازتر هستش اما شیوه آموزش محور صرفا جنبه ارائه مطالب رو بیان می کنه این رو از واحد سمینار می تونی بفهمی 
راجع به ادامه تحصیل راستش من همچین چیزی رو نشنیدم چون مدارک یکی هستش فکر نکنم یه مطلب کلی راجع به دکترا وجود داره که بصورت سلیقه ای پذیرش اجام میشه در نتیجه نمی تونه به صرف قاطع در رابطه با آموزش محور درست باشه




> آخه من فکر میکنم قبول شدن در رشته نرم افزار بسیار بسیار سخت هست! من تمام دوستانم که کامپیوتر شرکت کرده بودند در نهایت مجبور شدن برن هوش یا معماری! و من از این دو گرایش به شدت بدم می آد! وگرنه اگر من بخوام از بین تمام رشته های شناور و غیرشناوری که میتونم شرکت کنم یکی رو انتخاب کنم صد در صد نرم افزار هست و بعد از اون آی تی رو به هوش و معماری ترجیح میدم!


اره نرم اقبال عمومیش زیاده و خب این یکم کار رو سخت می کنه امسال واسه من ساله خیلی سختی هستش چون اگه مجاز نمی شدم راحتتر بودم (واقعا نمی دونم بارتبه 189علوم رتبه 624 هوش کجا قبول میشم یا اصلا قبول میشم؟!!)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بزرگترین عبادت اندیشه در وظیفه و عمل به آن است (علی ابن الموسی الرضا(ع))

----------


## farzad1389

> سلام من امسال کنکور شرکت کردم الانم مجاز شدم رتبه هوشم خیلی خوب شده می تونم روزانه قبول بشم ولی رتبه نرم افزارم خیلی بد شد فکر نکنم تو نرم افزار جایی قبول بشم من به نرم افزار و هوش هر دوشون علاقه دارم ولی چون هوش هیچی بازار کار نداره نمیدونم الان چکار کنم برم هوش یا نه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ دلم نمیخوادم یه سال دوباره بشینم درس بخونم
> می ترسم برم هوش دو سال وقتمو بذارم درس بخونم اخرشم بیکار باشم با این بازار کاری که الان برا هوش است
> اگه امکان داره از اساتید کسی منو راهنمایی کنه 
> به نظرتون من اگه هوش برم امیدی هست موقعی که فارغ التحصیل شدم کاری پیدا کنم یا نه؟؟؟؟
> ترو خدا زودتر راهنمایی ام کنید
> ممنون


 میشه رتبه هات رو تو گرایشهای مهندسی کامپیوتر بگی ممنون میشم :چشمک:

----------

